

Show HN: Apprendo.io - Easily create, sell and manage training - quineto
http://apprendo.io

======
quineto
Hi Thank you for checking Apprendo.io, please if you have any comments good or
bad on Apprendo please shoot. I appreciate any feedback on apprendo first
release. Tks!

